# Went to the range yesterday



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well another try and great hope. Went with the 50 Gr TSX and 4 different powder loads. Winchester brass, Rem bench rest primers, 2.175 COL , RL10 powder consisting of 22 Gr, 22.3, 22.4 and 22.5. Damm gun shot all over the place probably best group was maybe 2.5 inches. Guess I am changing the scope just to see. I doubt that is the problem. Had an offer for the gun at the range and almost sold it. Forgot to mention gave the barrel a good cleaning before going and shot some rounds to clean out any oil before getting down to try and group anything. Also all new cases all resized and trimmed along with weighing each bullet. Oh yes its a Model 7 Remington 223. I am changing the scope because it appears that during a 5 shot string it appears to have two seperate groups. Last string had 3 at 12 oclock and the last two touching each other about 3 inches away at 5 oclock


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK changed the scope (both 3X9 Leupold) and heading back for another try today


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well results were some better but still not acceptable.. Back to the drawing board..


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*2 groups*

At the risk of starting a who new topic, are your stock screws loose, tight or unevenly tighten?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Twang56

No sir they are not and the stock is glass bedded and free floating barrel..


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Charlie, Just a suggestion- Install a shim under the forearm tip. Sometimes this helps even out the barrel harmonics(vibrations/waves). Also did you torque the action bolts-front one first then the back one? Good luck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Deckh

I have considered wedging the barrel and that probably be the next thing. We did it all the time years back. Since it is a very thin barrel that mite help. Yes sir screws have been torqued. I have also been told by a gunsmith that if you want real accuracy from a Model 7 that the rear screw should be drilled out and replaced with a larger screw. Original is much thinner in the rear than the one up front. Havent went there yet and probably wont..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie,

don't know if you saw the last post I put on the original 50 ttsx thread that I originally started way back, but I had the following load work great in my HBAR: 50 ttsx; rpss used brass/ 205 primer/ 22.4 gr re 10x/ and here's the diff in my load and yours- coal 2.26.

I know you're shooting a totally different rifle, but that is what worked in my HBAR.

Regarding the model 7 and all the jicky jacky things to do to it to make it shoot straight: I've had three of them: 243, 7mm-08, and .308. Every one of them shot SUB moa with multitple loads, and all I did to them was have Match Grade do a trigger job, and bed the action. It did, however, take MANY loads before I got there.

I think that re 10x powder is the powder to use. I would experiment with seating depth, before I started to make physical changes to my gun. If your bases are tight and torqued, and your rings are tight and torqued, and you have a decent scope, bedded action, and good trigger, I think all you need is some more load testing- especially seating depth.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jammer

I am almost at my witts end. Next thing is to try some over the counter cheap say Remington corlok or something like that and see what happens.I really think this gun is very picky and also making the Barnes bullet shoot is another problem. I have went from 2.20 to 2.150 at various depths of bullets and not too much diff. Last year it was 2.150 with the 53 Gr TSX but it went to heck for some reason. Now it seems the 2.175 is better. Dropped down to the 50 gr TSX thinking it would shoot better with the slow 1X12 twist but didnt help. Looked at Burger bullets but they dont make a hunting 224. Actually tried IMR4895 a with the 50 gr bullet and it was better than the RL10. They (barnes) does not show a load for 4895 with the 50 gr bullet so I just loaded the max load they show for the 53 Gr TSX behind the 50 Gr. Ended up for some reason vertical dispursement of about 1.5 inches one above the other (5 shots). 
I dont know Jam really at a loss on this one. The over the counter stuff will tel me a story. Maybe my reloading has gone to heck too. I know the gun used to shoot the 45 gr Winchesters that they claim 3600 FPS in one hole telling me its the twist. I will just have to think about this one (again). Got any ideas ??other than selling the gun, did have a fella asked if I wanted to sell it. Thinking more and more maybe I should have. Regarding testing well at 30 bucks a box I could have almost bought a new gun Ha Ha.

After reading your last post regarding the tipped TSX and your Case length I mite try longer. I have never been over 2.20 that may do something.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

you say you cleaned it, are you pretty sure you got all of the jacket fouling out?

i know you know what you are doing, but sometimes we miss little things.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I think this has been discussed before, but since that plastic tip is out there, the cartridge has to be longer, because the nose will be deeper into the chamber before the lands are contacted. 

Charlie what I did was to take my comparator length for my 55 grainers, which shoot lights out, and then put that comparator length onto my 50 grainers, in other words the distance off the lands and the bullet jump would be the same, and then luckily my oal was within max, as a matter of fact is was max. 2.26"

So I think that since my distance off the lands is the same for both rounds, and that's why that round shot very well.

But who the _ _ _ _ knows!!! Right??


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jammer

Well I immediately forgot about trying to make the new TTSX shoot and went back to the 50 Gr TSX. And yes I did give the barrel a good cleaning with Sweet's before trying again with the gun. Made no difference. And next time I am going to try a little longer bullet seating (COL). From looking down the barrel it seems that it is rough kinda like the standard barrel you see in advertisements from barrel makers. May need to be recrowned Hell I just dont know.. but I have quite a challenge there before me and I aint quitin yet. How far off the lands are you ??

Thanks


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

when all else fails, Charlie try this.
1. Swearing, alot and loudly so that gun hears your hate.
2. Kicking the dog
3. Trash talking the ole' lady's mama. This usually gets incredible results.

Some guns have "it" and some don't. The "don'ts" get a free one-way trip to the gun show.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bobby

I had a guy at the range asking if I wanted to sell it. He doesent know how close he came to having a new gun. Still mite happen


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Charlie*

I feel your frustration brother! I have faith you will get get it figured out.

Here is one from the cheap seats; try a limbsaver Sharpshooter x-ring. I had a simular problem and used the x-ring to determine it was barrel harmonics. After a little work it was solved and removed the x-ring.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Charlie*

After thought. Front sight. I had an LSA 55 that shot one hole with three different loads that changed to over an inch. The only thing that changed was i reinserted the front sight blade back into the dovetail. It had not had a blade in the dovetail for years and i got tired of how it looked so put it back in. Removed it and it went back to one hole. Who knew?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'd try a different powder, in addition to messing with seating depth. 

My offer still stands Charlie. If you want a small quantity of H335, N135, or N133, let me know. H335 shoots 60 grains lights out for me, but sucks with 55 grain bullets. N135 shoots 55 grain bullets lights out, but sucks with 60 grains. 

I don't know how it works or why it works. I just know, in my weapons, some like this powder and this bullet, and a different powder with a different bullet.

But, but, but, before doing any of this, I would good back to one of my tried and true loads, verify that it still shoots well so as to eliminate weapon issues as the cause of the less than desirable accuracy.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Charlie..in a spirit of trying to help..."have you had anyone else shoot it?"


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*How Much*

How much did the guy at the range offer you for it? Might want to sell it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jimk said:


> Charlie..in a spirit of trying to help..."have you had anyone else shoot it?"


OUCH!! That hurts.

Remember: this is CHARLIE!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> OUCH!! That hurts.
> 
> Remember: this is CHARLIE!!


Jammer...that's not the way I meant it. It's something that needs to be checked. I just sighted in and it took me a lot longer to control breathing and heart and to get my rifle to go off when I was dead center.

I hope Charlie doesn't take it as an "ouch"...that's certainly not the way I intended it.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

No harm no foul Jimk. I knew, I was just trying to make a funny.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

jimk

no problem here. I do know that one thing has changed with the gun. It did develop a small bit of "creep" which really doesent bother me. But it is the standard Remington trigger and we couldnt get the creep out of it. 

Ernest 
Thanks for the powder offer lets see, I have tried H335, Varget, BLC, IMR4895, and RL10. One more that I caint recall rite now.. 

I am going to get me some cheap over the counter Remingtons and see what happens. I know they shot better but you caint hunt with them. It just doesent like Barnes bullet.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Sell it. Start over on an AR platform.


----------

